# Should this even be a Question? Mammoth or



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Mammoth.

Closer, and you don't have to wait that long until it starts snowing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mammoth is definitely the better choice this season. Cali is in the cross hairs right now so the base is now there and the snow keeps coming. Plus the terrain is way better at Mammoth than Brianhead. If you were talking the Northern Utah resorts vs Mammoth, it's a bit more of a toss up, but Brianhead is more of a mom and pop small resort.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Friend has a family matter to attend to Mon. ARGHHH! Hopefully we hit Mammoth tue and wed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Mammoth is exceptional this year and they just got 16" of new snow on 3/22/2009.


----------

